# Where to buy TRE/DART Regional Day Pass in Fort Worth



## Pere Flyer (Oct 1, 2017)

I plan to take Trinity Railway Express and DART in a couple of weeks. TRE's website says a Regional Day Pass enables unlimited rides on the T, TRE, and DART. They can be purchased at a ticket vending machine. I'll board the TRE either at T&P station or the Intermodal Transit Center. The website says the ITC has a TVM, but no mention of one at T&P. Can I purchase a Regional Day Pass at T&P for all 3 transit systems, or will I have to board at the ITC?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 1, 2017)

Pere Flyer said:


> I plan to take Trinity Railway Express and DART in a couple of weeks. TRE's website says a Regional Day Pass enables unlimited rides on the T, TRE, and DART. They can be purchased at a ticket vending machine. I'll board the TRE either at T&P station or the Intermodal Transit Center. The website says the ITC has a TVM, but no mention of one at T&P. Can I purchase a Regional Day Pass at T&P for all 3 transit systems, or will I have to board at the ITC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Last time I was @ the T&P Station ( starting/end point for the TRE)There was no ticket machine, but as you said the ITC does have them. Its around the curve from the T&P Station which is on the UP Main to Dallas, only a few blocks walk. 
Incidently the T&P Station is now an Upscale Condo Building , and the Courtyard Downstairs is rented out for Special Events. ( there was a Wedding there on my last visit).


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 1, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Pere Flyer said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to take Trinity Railway Express and DART in a couple of weeks. TRE's website says a Regional Day Pass enables unlimited rides on the T, TRE, and DART. They can be purchased at a ticket vending machine. I'll board the TRE either at T&P station or the Intermodal Transit Center. The website says the ITC has a TVM, but no mention of one at T&P. Can I purchase a Regional Day Pass at T&P for all 3 transit systems, or will I have to board at the ITC?
> ...


Thanks, Bob Dylan. Sounds like I should plan to catch the train at ITC. For last year's Red River Shootout I got on at T&P, so they must have a ticket machine of some kind to pay TRE fare, but I didn't get a Regional Day Pass then and I don't remember if I could've gotten one at that station.
I hope your 'horns give us Sooners a fair fight! [emoji1375]️ O [emoji1373]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Pere Flyer,

I was just using the system yesterday and I think I can help.

I thought all stations had a ticket vending machine that takes cash or credit cards. But reading Mr. Dylan's, post, I could be wrong. Besides, if they are out of service - or if you get to the station just when the train is arriving, you could end up in a bit of trouble. That being said, according to Google street view, it looks like there are two machines in the tunnel right by the stairs to the platform.

Do you have a smartphone? If so, download the GoPass app for Android or iPhone. It will let you set up a credit card and purchase tickets that you then "activate" when you get on the train. You can even use it to buy tickets to the Texas State Fair and save $2. If you have the app, I'd get on at T&P and enjoy that station!

If you use the app, it's pretty simple, but there is one quirk that can drive you batty. It won't take "complicated" passwords. Gotta use just a 5-6 letter basic password. If it doesn't like what password you sign up with, it won't tell you why, it just acts like the app doesn't work.

That $10 regional day pass is a huge value and good for ANY The T, TRE, DART and their associated busses.

Wife and I were there over the weekend and took DART from the airport to Rowlett and back when we left. Loved it. Very slow compared to taking your own car, but one accident on the freeway, and we're zooming past, high above them.

Have lots of fun! If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2017)

Good info VF, thanks for sharing my friend!

And the Red River Shootout is this Saturday (10/14)Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks, VF. I'll get in on the Flyer Friday afternoon, so I'll probably check out T&P's ticket machines on the way to my lodging just to be certain.

I agree, the T&P station is a jewel! I'd much rather catch the TRE there than at the ITC. The ITC is excellent, but there's something about the T&P station that conjures in a passenger's mind the stockyard, grain, and rail glory days of old…

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 10, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Good info VF, thanks for sharing my friend!
> 
> And the Red River Shootout is this Saturday (10/14)Hook 'em Horns![emoji16]


Will you be in attendance, Mr. Dylan?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2017)

Pere Flyer said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Good info VF, thanks for sharing my friend!
> ...


Unfortunately not, but I do work for UT Athletics and work the home games so will be watching on TV!
I have ridden the Texas Eagle several times thru DFW on Big Game Weekend and noticed the Train was packed and the Cafe was out of Adult Beverages!


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 10, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> I have ridden the Texas Eagle several times thru DFW on Big Game Weekend and noticed the Train was packed and the Cafe was out of Adult Beverages![emoji1]


The 821 Flyer "Big Game Train" on Friday is the same way. Lots of older Sooners from OKC and its environs, enjoying certain fluids in and the views from the special SSL. It's a party train for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 12, 2017)

Pere Flyer said:


> Thanks, VF. I'll get in on the Flyer Friday afternoon, so I'll probably check out T&P's ticket machines on the way to my lodging just to be certain.
> 
> I agree, the T&P station is a jewel! I'd much rather catch the TRE there than at the ITC. The ITC is excellent, but there's something about the T&P station that conjures in a passenger's mind the stockyard, grain, and rail glory days of old…
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


There used to be a section - closed off, but visible - where you could still see the "colored" and "whites" segregated water fountains. Crazy where this country has been.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Good news: the T&P station has two full service ticket kiosks. Thanks all for your attention.

VF, I tried to look for that vestigial water fountain section. Do you remember where it was in the station?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 13, 2017)

I often take the _*Flyer*_ to FTW and hop over to TRE for a fast lunch run to Dallas, making a quick turn around to get back for the evening _*Flyer*_ north. Considering RT fare on the TRE alone is $10, the Day Pass is a great value if you're going to be in Dallas for a while as it gives full coverage on DART buses and trains. And if I recall, the pass stays "hot" until about 2 the next morning.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 13, 2017)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I often take the _*Flyer*_ to FTW and hop over to TRE for a fast lunch run to Dallas, making a quick turn around to get back for the evening _*Flyer*_ north. Considering RT fare on the TRE alone is $10, the Day Pass is a great value if you're going to be in Dallas for a while as it gives full coverage on DART buses and trains. And if I recall, the pass stays "hot" until about 2 the next morning.


I agree, OH. The Day Pass makes perfect sense. Your itinerary sounds like a blast!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the update guys!

Wouldn't want to be in the DFW area this weekend since "The Big Game" is on and all the drunks,er fans will be riding to/from on TRE,DART,the Flyer and the Eagles.

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 14, 2017)

Update: I caught the 8:51 a.m. TRE at the Texas & Pacific station. At Richland Hills, the train quickly filled with Sooners and…other less well-dressed individuals [emoji6]

While most football fans transferred to the Green at Victory Station, I continued all the way to Dallas Union Station to explore downtown a bit before heading to the fair. I was surprised to find the station's waiting area drab and grubby, considering the beautiful exterior. (If I were in Dallas catching an Eagle, I'd almost rather take the TRE to FTW and board there!) I checked out the Hyatt/Reunion complex and Dealey Plaza, and I might head to Cindi's for a Reuben before plunging into the overpriced fare at Fair Park.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 14, 2017)

Duplicate! Opps.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 14, 2017)

The old "Waiting room"( for "Whites Only" during Segregation Days) @ Dallas Union Station is located upstairs and is leased to Wolfgang Puck Catering.

It's much nicer than the "dungeon" now used by Amtrak, but is not open to the public.

Cindi's serves great deli fare, enjoy and take a supply of antacids to help with all the overpriced Fried Fair Food!

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 15, 2017)

Pere - the one I saw was off the Great Hall to the right as toy cone from the train side. Could have removed with renovations, as it was not VERY obvious. This was probably 12 years ago that I saw it.

And, yes, Dallas Union Station is a sad refuge for homeless, forgotten by the council who finds it more important to remove historic statutes than to maintain great structures.


----------

